# 350z models?



## Futbolislif22 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey guys, im new to the Z and in the search for one after i get my 03 wrx sold.. I've been looking around and i reall don't know what year im gonna get yet but for the 03-07's are there any model differences such as the fairlady and ect? can i have more info on whats better and such things.. thanks guys!


----------



## Saver345 (Jan 18, 2006)

Don't really have alot of info on the different models ( i have base model ) just make sure u get 06 or 07.


----------



## md350z (Sep 25, 2006)

There's changes each year, some bigger some smaller. Fairlady is the name in Japan, they aren't sold like that in the U.S. Some people put Fairlady badging on but its not a model.


----------



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

Base=no traction control
Enthusiast=traction control
Touring=vehichle dynamic control
Track=stiffer suspension


----------



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

Grand Touring and Track also come with 19''s in the rear I believe.


----------



## davehoffman14 (Apr 9, 2007)

Grand touring and Track also have the Brembo brakes. After driving the Track model I knew I had to have it, the brakes make a huge difference. Track also has the performance suspention, Vehicle Dynamic Control, and bigger forged aluminum rims. They just started making the Grand Touring in '06, it has all of the options of the Track plus the luxury stuff like leather, Bose, and Navigation.


----------



## carzann (Feb 7, 2007)

*More 350Z info*

Here's some year-to-year info and other useful information that might help...

Nissan 350Z Overview - CarGurus


----------

